# Help! NDs and China Berry trees in Yucaipa, CA



## BeckyD (Jan 10, 2011)

Our property is COVERED with China Berry trees and my goats nibble bits and pieces... now I find that it's supposed to be poisonous - ALL parts! The reports are TOTALLY conflicting on this - some say their goats love it, some say it kills their goats. Can anyone around here help me? Maybe local trees are different in different places??? (Hope, hope, hope...)
Becky D


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Calm down....I' am not familar with that tree, but how longs it been since they ate it and are they in distress?

Tremors, crying out while throwing themselves on the ground, vomiting are all the most common signs of poisoning.

If they are normal and don't eat them on a regular basis, it may be one of those plants that are non toxic in moderation.
If they are showing sign of poisoning, Activated Charcol is the best route to go provided it's given within minutes of ingestion.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Isnt there a way to make them puke it out before it invades the system??

Hope they are ok!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

If they are vomiting, it's best to let them as they are getting rid of the toxins, Milk of Magnesia also helps move offensive material out of the gut in the opposite direction.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

My doe, WITHOUT ME KNOWING ate these leaves that starting making her sick.

I was crying cause I thought it was too late but she started puking it up, called the vet and they said I could try tubing also and get it all out.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

charcoal also does wonders.. they should be okay i think.. my goats ate stuff allthe time.. as long as its not HUUGE quantites


----------



## BeckyD (Jan 10, 2011)

I just got my goats (a pregnant doe and a wether) on Sunday. I'd read extremely conflicting views on chinaberry but nothing definitive so I wasn't too worried. Then I saw it on Fias Co's poisonous plants list and now I'm worried because I know they're an awesome guide/source of info. The goats aren't chowing down on it, but they're certainly testing it.

SDK - chinaberry trees are considered an invasive pest because they spread so easily and they're pretty prolific in our area. You may even have some near you. Here's a site that has a great array of pics of what they look like all seasons. Right now in our area they have some fall yellow leaves still dropping as well as some new green leaf growth, but mostly bare with clusters of browning berries.

http://luirig.altervista.org/photos-int ... darach.htm

It's really quite a beautiful tree - the flowers in spring are incredible and fragrant, the branches are typically long and straight and bug-resistant, and they are GREAT shade. But they're messy, messy, messy because they're always dropping something, flowers, fruit or leaves.

No odd behavior with the goats, just playful and settling in nicely to their new home. I'm just worried because if the plant is deadly, then we're going to have to rethink a LOT of things with our new kids. I'll keep watching, though, for any signs of poisoning.

Thanks for listening!
Becky D


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

had one of those trees right nextto the goats at the old place we boarded.. they ate a fair amount ofit and i never has one get sick.. just try not to let them overdo it.


----------



## BeckyD (Jan 10, 2011)

SDK - thanks. We are going to remove some of the trees (we were planning on it from the get-go when we moved in here as they have kinda taken over a section of the property that was left unattended over the last 15-20 years) but I really want to keep some of them for the shade they offer. I'm watching the goats and they do just seem to eat a bit then move on to something else so....

BTW, as far as Adobe Vet goes, when we moved here I thought "how convenient!" but I never saw anyone there! Since then, we've asked around and have gotten, across the board, very poor reviews. The best one has been from a neighbor who has dogs and she said that he's fine but that he's ready to retire and doesn't like emergencies. Yikes. Now, Dr. Sig, on the other hand, we've taken our dogs to him for years and really respect him. Never thought about him for the goats - glad to hear it!

Another: The previous owner told me not to give my pregnant doe any grain - just the alfalfa hay - until after she kids because the babies might get too big and caused a difficult delivery. But everywhere I read, even on here, I should be giving her a little at least during these middle months of her pregnancy. She's 3 years old and this is her second pregnancy, due around the first week of April - she had 3 bucks last year and did really well (sonogram shows at least 2 babies this time - Alice told me there's always a chance of a hidden kid so she always says 2+ kids . Any suggestions? I don't want to mess her system up but I want to make sure she's getting everything she needs, too.

We're going to trim hooves this weekend - the doe is fine but the little wether is way overdue. Been watching videos and feel pretty confident we can do a good job.

SDK - Are you open to a visit from us over the next few weeks? Or a visit to our place? Would love to get feedback from someone who's been there, done that before.

Thanks!
Becky D


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

I could swing by sometime.. I started work this last week at fedex in ontario, so i've been worn thin and haven't had a ton of time.

as far as grain.. i always gave my does grain the last trimester of the pregnancy at about a cup or two a day depending on how many are in there.

Sig is the best vet around IMO.. he'll treat just about anything. i've seen turtles and hamsters in his office before! as far as adobe.. i personally went once.. never again. i took my angus heifer there for her brucelliosis certs.. the vet managed to rip her ear almost in half because he couldn't tag properly.. then when he tattooed he clamped so hard that it went through her ear.. blood everywhere :// 

I personally don't raise goats anymore. and i just have one old goat named bird who stays with a friend's herd. but i'd be willing to come over sometime once work training is over


----------



## Bebop (Feb 26, 2010)

Well those look familiar.. we have quite a few trees here.. and they love eating off it whenever they get out! Well, if we buy the house, those trees are bye-bye!


----------

